# Borneo Exotic Nepenthes pictures



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

Here are only a few of the pics of plants I just got in. I'm showing mainly the ones that are the stock photos that BE lets their customers use because mine didn't turn out too good. I got 23 new types of plants in, and you can see them all in my store, but I just wanted to show off some of them here. 

eBay Store - MK Farms of Mississippi LLC: Nepenthes, OTHER PLANTS, Sundews








Above is ventricosa x mira. I love the red pitchers. 


















Above is ampullaria x talangensis, their newest release, and only 60 of them were released at this time. I managed to snag a few. I love the bright red pitchers!









LAdy Pauline









ventricosa x Mira









albomarginata









belli









bicalcarata orange









ramispina. Very unusual black pitchers with lime green interior. This is their stock photo (you can probably tell that) but even on the young plants they already look like this. Neat!









Truncata (Q of Hearts x K of Spades) 

...and a bunch more! I'm enjoying them, I've been looking forward to placing this order for a while. I'm glad they made it here safely.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow those are cool, im glad to hear they made it to you nice and safe


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

albomarginata and belli are spectacular!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

those are all nice

bicalcarata orange
albomarginata
my favs out of em


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

ramispina... stunning!

all are very nice though


----------

